# locating cement mold



## dlchally (Aug 24, 2009)

need to locate the mold shown below. Anyone able to tell me where it can be purchased?




Quote:
Originally Posted by *diyntn*  
_I was talking about this kind of mold.







_


----------



## 912jake (Aug 22, 2009)

Im not 100% positive but you should be able to pick a few up and just about any home improvment store like lowes or home depot.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

It's called walkmaker and you can get it from quickcrete. 

http://www.walkmaker.com/

They have a few different patterns. I found the one you have pictured there at Ace Hardware.


----------

